# Baby Tarpon



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

The fishing starts at 5:40, incase you wanna fast forward. I went over to do some chainsaw work at a friends house yesterday. I brought my poles because I knew she had a pond. Turns out, it has baby tarpon in it. I am going to go back and bring a small fly rod and see if I can get some on that. Please SUBSCRIBE to my YouTube, that would be awesome....Ryan


----------



## Luis (Jul 4, 2020)

So do you need some help with that tree? I will bring my rod.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

Luis said:


> So do you need some help with that tree? I will bring my rod.


I have a paddleboard to help with the tree.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

How in the heck do tarpon end up in a pond? Flooding? And then just hope for another flood so they can get out?

I don't see how a Tarpon could get big at all in a pond like that.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

skinny_fishing said:


> How in the heck do tarpon end up in a pond? Flooding? And then just hope for another flood so they can get out?
> 
> I don't see how a Tarpon could get big at all in a pond like that.


Usually they can get in through drainage pipes. Also I have heard the eggs get stuck to wading birds and then get transferred to ponds. Not too sure how accurate that is but would make some sense.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

skinny_fishing said:


> How in the heck do tarpon end up in a pond? Flooding? And then just hope for another flood so they can get out?
> 
> I don't see how a Tarpon could get big at all in a pond like that.


I'm not really sure how they get in there. It is pretty wild though. It sure is fun to fish.


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

tractortitan said:


> The fishing starts at 5:40, incase you wanna fast forward. I went over to do some chainsaw work at a friends house yesterday. I brought my poles because I knew she had a pond. Turns out, it has baby tarpon in it. I am going to go back and bring a small fly rod and see if I can get some on that. Please SUBSCRIBE to my YouTube, that would be awesome....Ryan


Nice!


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

Almost guaranteed to find tarpon in golf course ponds in the south where tarpon are found. I don’t know how they end up there either but I have caught several from golf course ponds that are somewhat close to the ocean.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Ya its a weird thing how they get there but it damn sure is awesome.


----------



## Raulie Hurtado (Nov 29, 2021)

ElLobo said:


> Usually they can get in through drainage pipes. Also I have heard the eggs get stuck to wading birds and then get transferred to ponds. Not too sure how accurate that is but would make some sense.


Goo info. I’ve always wondered.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Tarpon spawn out in the ocean at night- then the fertilized eggs are carried back inshore and when hatched the tiny, tiny fry gravitate up inside into mangrove areas as well as little trickles and ditches. Since they're just food for other fish and birds when small we're talking areas where their predators can't get to them easily. No such thing as a pond that's all by itself as a rule - and any tiny trickle of water into (or out of) a pond holds small small fish - including juvenile tarpon.

The big challenge for landlocked tarpon is to be able to leave that pond when it gets big enough and all of our drainage canals down here in paradise are the probable route since every one of our freshwater canals eventually drains down into the salt... In places where there's just no way for a landlocked small tarpon to get out into bigger, saltier waters... just wait until one of our periodic hurricanes floods the area...

The big challenge for tarpon in general is loss of habitat over the years to development - particularly in areas that used to be nothing but mangrove swamp... but that's a story for another day... I do still know a place or two where I can find real baby tarpon (they're around six inches long and eat small bonefish flies..). The only reason those spots still exist? They're in a publicly owned Park (right next to a major road in north Dade...).


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you gor sharing! That was great.
-Ryan


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yeah, that was very informative. I always wondered how they ended up in ponds.


----------

